# Oma's Pride green tripe



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

I got some of the Oma's Pride green tripe for my pup and she loves it. However, today I came accross the dogaware.com website that states that their tripe is not from an USDA approved source. Does anyone know anything about this? Is it still ok to feed?


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

marinak1982 said:


> I got some of the Oma's Pride green tripe for my pup and she loves it. However, today I came accross the dogaware.com website that states that their tripe is not from an USDA approved source. Does anyone know anything about this? Is it still ok to feed?



It is not, don't use it. It comes from Bravo Packing in NJ and they package whatever comes in the door. There was a sting there recently involving horses.

If you have small children or elderly in your house be very careful.

Have you ever seen the movie Hostel? Its like that but for animals.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

SpinRetrievers said:


> It is not, don't use it. It comes from Bravo Packing in NJ and they package whatever comes in the door. There was a sting there recently involving horses.
> 
> If you have small children or elderly in your house be very careful.
> 
> Have you ever seen the movie Hostel? Its like that but for animals.


Gee, I've fed green tripe fresh from the cow that was slaughtered on site, not approved by USDA. I would not worry one bit about feeding it.


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

was worried more about it coming from China ....


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

marinak1982 said:


> was worried more about it coming from China ....


It has nothing to do with the lack of USDA inspection, the place is [email protected] hole.....

You guys worry about what goes into dry foods made by reputable companies but not nameless, faceless uninspected slaughtering facilities?

Dry food plants are inspected at least 4 times a year just at the FDA level, not to mention APHIS & FSIS for many companies.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I buy almost all my meats from there, never have I had one issue. Miller foods is a local family owned company here in the northwest corner of CT and has been around since 1954, they started their oma's line in 2000. I have also bought fresh green tripe from a butcher/slaughter place... I would not worry about it to much.

Miller Foods, Inc: Home of the Turkease


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

I also order a lot of stuff from Oma's Pride and I never have a problem with their products but I just found it interesting that dogaware.com highlighted their tripe product. I decided that in the future I will be ordering stuff from hare today anyway.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Rvent said:


> I buy almost all my meats from there, never have I had one issue. Miller foods is a local family owned company here in the northwest corner of CT and has been around since 1954, they started their oma's line in 2000. I have also bought fresh green tripe from a butcher/slaughter place... I would not worry about it to much.
> 
> Miller Foods, Inc: Home of the Turkease


Millers foods is a great company. Nothing wrong with Miller Foods. That is a USDA facility. Great reputation.

But, the green tripe does not come from there....they wouldn't be allowed to process offal at that plant even if the cow was USDA inspected.

Look at the package, it does not say Omas on it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

marinak1982 said:


> I also order a lot of stuff from Oma's Pride and I never have a problem with their products but I just found it interesting that dogaware.com highlighted their tripe product. I decided that in the future I will be ordering stuff from hare today anyway.


I thought about it, as well as spoke to the woman I get my stuff from No green tripe is usda inspected nor can it be processed in a place that is.. it is not for human consumption


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> You guys worry about what goes into dry foods made by reputable companies but not nameless, faceless uninspected slaughtering facilities?


Because REAL meat is 10x than kibble.
Also, the only threats found in meat can usually be killed by freezing for a coupla weeks to a month-ish. Kibble companies don't follow anything to insure their meats are safe. The only thing to really worry about in real meat is the feed given to the animals. Sometimes dogs who have sensitives to chicken proteins is because of the corn feed they are given. If the chicken is naturally raised, the dog may not have any issues with the protein.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Rvent said:


> I thought about it, as well as spoke to the woman I get my stuff from No green tripe is usda inspected nor can it be processed in a place that is.. it is not for human consumption


And if it is for human consumption, it is bleached and has had the nutrition that our dogs used removed from it. Which is a total bummer


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Ehhh as long as that tripe is tripe and not a ground alien, I have no problem feeding it. I also found it weird that it doesn't really smell all that bad. I expected to be taken off my feet but when I opened the bag it was not bad at all. Even when it thawed it was ok.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Because REAL meat is 10x than kibble.
> Also, the only threats found in meat can usually be killed by freezing for a coupla weeks to a month-ish. Kibble companies don't follow anything to insure their meats are safe. The only thing to really worry about in real meat is the feed given to the animals. Sometimes dogs who have sensitives to chicken proteins is because of the corn feed they are given. If the chicken is naturally raised, the dog may not have any issues with the protein.


How much you wanna bet? Show me the science supporting your last statement.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Rvent said:


> I thought about it, as well as spoke to the woman I get my stuff from No green tripe is usda inspected nor can it be processed in a place that is.. it is not for human consumption


What you said is 100% not true. Green tripe can be taken from USDA inspected cows but not processed or packaged in a USDA facility.

That is not the issue. The issue is that this particular supplier processes 4d animals.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

marinak1982 said:


> Ehhh as long as that tripe is tripe and not a ground alien, I have no problem feeding it. I also found it weird that it doesn't really smell all that bad. I expected to be taken off my feet but when I opened the bag it was not bad at all. Even when it thawed it was ok.


you should be fine feeding it if you like the quality of product. i'm not even sure what they mean by a USDA approved source since that is non specific. Do they mean the USDA does not inspect the processing of the green tripe? That makes sense to me since its never for human consumption.

I also don't know why a dog food company would deal with USDA inspecting any of their beef product/by products when it does not need to be certified and graded for humans. I trust the farmers I deal with so I don't care if the meat didn't get a second inspection by the USDA. A good farmer will be inspecting the meat themselves for issues.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

This is where that green tripe comes from:

Bravo Packing, Carney
NJ Horse Slaughter


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Well I just called Oma's pride and asked if their tripe indeed from that place and yes it is ..... google search does not show anything good about this place or their practice.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can always order from GreenTripe.Com Main Index although depending on where you are shipping might be astronomical. This is a great product and it does smell.


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

thank you whiteleo, I live in NJ so shipping from CA will kill me. I think next time I will just order tripe from Hare Today, Tracy is much closer to me


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> How much you wanna bet? Show me the science supporting your last statement.


As someone posting in the raw feeding section, you must be aware that there IS no scientific studies supporting any raw feeding. Secondly, i stated the dog MAY have a different reaction to the protein. I say this because I HAVE personally seen of atleast 4 dogs have negative reactions to corn fed chickens and no reaction at all to naturally raised chickens. Ive read of the same by a few members on this forum and many other members in raw feeding groups I am in. At the same token, ive seen the "once in a blue" dog still have adverse reactions to the protein.

When the dogs are clearly healthier, thriving and living longer; there is no need for scientific evidence or study. It'd be nice to have one done to support the feeding (maybe there's one being done now?). But clearly personal experience wins over paranoid money grabbing vets.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

marinak1982 said:


> thank you whiteleo, I live in NJ so shipping from CA will kill me. I think next time I will just order tripe from Hare Today, Tracy is much closer to me


what about top quality dog food. I have ordered a lot from them as well, and many people here in ct do as well since they deliver once a month to our area, they are out of Maryland and deliver up the 95 coridor, don't know if that works for you


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

SpinRetrievers said:


> What you said is 100% not true. Green tripe can be taken from USDA inspected cows but not processed or packaged in a USDA facility.
> 
> That is not the issue. The issue is that this particular supplier processes 4d animals.


I hate to tell you this but most of the pet food companies (kibble) are allowed to use the same type of facility....

Pet Food Makers are allowed to procure and use the following ingredients:

1. 4-D Meats, which mean animals that arrive at the slaughterhouse; Dead, Diseased, Dying or Disabled.
2. Meat meal, chicken meat, fish meal. These are the ground up and non-specific leftovers from whatever was rejected for human consumption, such as beaks, feet, hooves, hair, eyeballs and connective tissue.
3. Road kill and even the remains of euthanized animals from hospitals or shelters. 


Are you a vegatarian???? I don't know if you have ever seen the videos or footage of slaughter house that animals go for human consumption, or how the factory farm animals are mistreated... the funny thing is that I am sure that all the plants that process them are USDA approved, so if you eat any of the meat out of your local grocery store and make comments you have that just might make you a hippocrit


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you Rvent, I will email them! I never heard about them. It looks though that the bone content in their mixes is a bit high 20-30%. Would need to mix in boneless meat. 
Btw your pups are gorgeous!!! Both of them are pitties?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

marinak1982 said:


> Thank you Rvent, I will email them! I never heard about them. It looks though that the bone content in their mixes is a bit high 20-30%. Would need to mix in boneless meat.
> Btw your pups are gorgeous!!! Both of them are pitties?


your welcome
it is a bit high, but oma's and most ground is the same, I just add boneless to it to balance it out. Deborah from TQDF is great.. her and her husband personally drive up and make the deliveries.. I don't use them that often only because I have to drive an hour to meet them, so for the cost of gas its just easier to buy local from oma's.

I just opened a package of their performance dog and notices its from the same company in NJ.. I don't have any issues about feeding it, like I just said earlier even slaughter houses for human consumption are not so great.

Thank you yes all are pitties, Babs is the Black one (13), Macy the brown one (13), Max is in my signature (5) (miss that boy) and there is a thread with a pic of my new boy Capone (20 months) 

yours is a real cutie as well... pittie as well?


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Great, I will email them and see if the pick up place is close to me  I currently do such a crazy mix of everything and anything (pre-made stuff by Steve Real Food, Hare today, Oma's stuff and the meat i buy in the supermarket) but she is loving it 

Chelsea is a pure breed mutt  (that's what I call her) - she is half an american staffordshire terrier and the other half is a mix of four breeds (shih tzu, whippet, collie and bulldog) - this is what the DNA test showed so I am not sure how accurate it is but she definately is half amstaff. 
We are planning to rescue a second dog soon and it will be a pittie or staffie. I just have such a soft spot for them and I haven't met a sweeter dog yet than a pitbull.


----------

